# Celebrate US Independence Day 2015 with Expense Tracker 2.0| Enjoy 40% off Speci



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

As the 4th of July comes closer all of us tend to see discounts and great looking offers to celebrate this US independence. This independence like all the other, will bring in a good offer from Expense tracker 2.0! Expense Tracker 2.0 is now getting Bigger and Better with more than 250,000+ highly satisfied customers within a short span across the globe. Expense Tracker 2.0 is offered at 40% price reduction for it's in- app purchases on the, 4th of July 2015 to encourage all users to save more among the community.










Apple App Store: http://goo.gl/FrGEP
Google Play Store: http://goo.gl/tzEXhy
Expense Tracker 2.0 Web: http://goo.gl/J5kqqx
Expense Tracker 2.0 Walkthrough Video: http://youtu.be/ZrHMtQoGgvA
Join us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ExpenseTracker2.0


----------

